# Ryan Kennelly's 12 week RAW bench



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2008)

Ryan Kennelly Bench Press Routine Tips

Anyone here try it or consider it? I just finished up week 2 yesterday, so far its cool, feeling strong.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2008)

I like it, I might give it a go, if it can get me past my 350-360 bench plateau, it would definitely be cool


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 10, 2008)

did you guys wach the video at the bottom of the page, its funny how that guy likes to get slaped in the face befor he benches. anyway does anyone know why they put pieaces of wood on the chest sometimes. also wouldnt doing that kind off weight be really bad for there joints as they get older.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it really ok for you to do heavy training for 11 weeks straight like in his program?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2008)

Dude, did you guys even read it? I wouldn't call 80% all that heavy. You are not maxing out every week.

The article explains what a board press is for, if you are not interested in reading the article or powerlifting in general then feel free to check out other threads.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2008)

hey Mudge, in the article he mentions two different routines, I prefer the first one over the specific "RAW Bench" one he writes, would you see any problems with a raw lifter (me) using the first program?

And do you think in your opinion, this program is even effective for increasing a 1RM considering the basis of the program is sets of 8 or 10 for the most part on "heavy bench" day?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2008)

I do not see a single pressing set with 8-10 reps?

If he didn't know how to bench, he wouldn't be where he is. I see nothing that gives away that the routine is somehow not going to feasibly work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2008)

Mudge said:


> I do not see a single pressing set with 8-10 reps?
> 
> If he didn't know how to bench, he wouldn't be where he is. I see nothing that gives away that the routine is somehow not going to feasibly work.



This is the part I was referring to:



> _ Seanzilla: In the last article we did for BodyTalk (October-December 2003 issue), we covered benchpress training up to a 315 pound max benchpress. Now, for lifters whoâ??????ve achieved that goal over the last six months, please write out a program to take them through the 405 pound barrier. _Kennelly: If you have followed my previous training article for Eclipse, and have successfully become a 315 pound max benchpresser, here is the next step in your training program. In addition to the one heavy day per week that you did previously, you will incorporate a speed benchpress day. Your benchpress training schedule will be speed day, three days off, heavy day, three days off, repeat. On your speed day, you will use 60% of your one rep max (without a benchpress shirt). So, if 315 pounds is your one rep max, you will perform 8 sets of 3 reps with 190 pounds. Give yourself a one minute rest period between sets (on your heavy training day, you can rest up to ten minutes between sets depending on your level of fatigue). For these sets, you will use a close grip for the first 3 sets, then move your grip out to a medium close grip for the next 3 sets and then finish up the last two sets with your competition grip. You must perform these reps fast, but with control. Have someone time you with a stop watch and make sure that you get your three reps in or under 3 seconds. If you canâ??????t bench the weigth 3 times in 3 seconds, then the weight is too heavy and should be lowered.
> This style of training will develop your fast twitch muscle fibers and explosive power in the benchpress. Which exercises you choose for your assistance work, after your speed benching, is up to you. Just limit yourself to two tricep exercises and keep the reps in the 10-15 per set range. After 12 weeks of this training, you will need to see what your new raw max is and then adjust your percentages for your speed work. For example, after 12 weeks you may have a new raw max of 330, so your speed benching weight will now be 200 pounds. In our next article, I will introduce bands and chains into your speed training! So get busy.
> * For your heavy benchpress day, youâ??????ll rotate the following four different training days (training each heavy day version two weeks in a row). Day 1: Close Grip Benchpress 4x8, Dumbbell Floor Extensions 10x6, Front Barbell Shoulder Raises 3x10, Dumbbell Hammer Curls 5x5 Day 2: Board Presses with 2, 3, or 4 Boards 8x3, Decline EZ Curl Skull Crushers 6x10, Front Dumbbell Raises 3x10, Side Dumbbell Raises 3x10, Dumbbell Hammer Curls 5x5 Day 3: Decline Benchpress 4x8, Behind-The-Neck Dumbbell Tricep Extensions 5x5, Front Shoulder Raises w/a 24, 35, or 45 Pound Plate (keep the movement slow and controlled) 3x10, Dumbbell Hammer Curls 5x5 Day 4: Incline Benchpress 3x10, Floor Presses 5x5, Upright Rows 3x10, Dumbbell Hammer Curls 5x5 *


----------



## Mudge (Mar 13, 2008)

Powerlifting is not all about tripples and doubles, so no, I honestly see nothing wrong with at least giving the routine a try. If think WBB or something like that fits you better feel free to stick to it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2008)

Mudge said:


> Powerlifting is not all about tripples and doubles, so no, I honestly see nothing wrong with at least giving the routine a try. If think WBB or something like that fits you better feel free to stick to it.



+1

People don't seem to realize that getting strong isn't about lifting heavy every single workout or only doing singles and doubles.

Getting strong isn't about being strong today, at this second, in this workout or even in the next workout.  Getting strong is a cumulative effect of a lot of training.  It doesn't happen over night, next week or next month.  You need to work to gain strength over an extended period of time and not worry so much about breaking PRs every single week (especially if you have been in the game a long time).

Also, if all you do is lift 1-3 reps every workout, you are going to have some unhappy joints after a few weeks of that.  Rep rotation/cycling is important.  Building a base level of strength is essential before progressing into the pre-competitive phase and concentrated loading.

It isn't important what you lift at any given point in your cycle.  All that matters is what you do on the day of the meet.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2008)

It seems that a lot of this is simply finding a way to get the CNS to allow you to be strong, which is a weeks/months long cumulative group of efforts.

I'm doing routine #2, since my lockout is my problem board presses are more up my alley.


----------

